

Timber: A library for realtime pitch detection in web apps - abstractbill
http://abstractnonsense.com/timber

======
jwecker
Wow, excellent. That's a ton of processing squeezed down to something very
fast and light. I'm excited to see what kind of signal processing can come out
of this.

